# What is a Roan?



## scol987

Hello - I'm new here, been thinking about getting a cockapoo as our first family dog and finally viewed one today. The breeder described it as 'blue roan' but to me it looks black and white - anyone know what 'roan' means? Mum is a chocolate/tan cocker and dad is a minature parti poodle (black and white)


----------



## kendal

Blue roans tend to start out black and white but by 12 weeks most of the whit starts to get a blue/gray colour too it which gets darker as the pup gets older. we have a couple of blue roan cockapoos on the forum im sure some will post a photo. 
roan comes in blue, chocolate,lemon & orange. the lighter colours of roan tend to fade in the cockapoo and are stranger in a full cocker. the darker bule or chocolat can become so dark the become a solid chocolate or black with little patches of white or gray.


----------



## MillieDog

I have a blue roan cockapoo. She started of more white than black. Its fascinating watching the coat change over time. She's 20 months and coat is still changing colour, not necessarily darker, just different.

Here is Millie as a 10 week old puppy









Then at about 5 months old


















Just over a year old









I get loads of lovely comments from people when I'm out walking, often commenting on her coat and her pretty face


----------



## Duckdog

Millie is so lovely! I love seeing the before and after shots!


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhhh Millie is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Skyesdog

Just in case anyone else looks at the post, here is a photo of Lola's mum (on right) who is an orange roan show cocker x


----------



## wilfiboy

And a lovely chocolate roan xx


----------



## S.Claire

Roans are lovely. Nacho's mum is an orange roan show cocker. She is just gorgeous!!


----------



## scol987

Oh thank you for those lovely pictures! Millie is gorgeous, adorable! I keep looking at the photos!!! And the strange thing in my children have Millie as a possible name!!!! 
So can you only tell if a puppy is a roan as time goes on? The puppy I have viewed has very similar patterning to your Millie.


----------



## MillieDog

So Glad you like her  She really is a character.

I think breeders can tell very early on whether the coat is going to turn into a roan or stay parti (black & white or whatever the two colours are). I'm afraid I don't know what it is they are looking for. There are a couple of people on here who could explain it. Hopefully they'll be around soon.


----------



## csb

Nacho's mum is gorgeous !! As is Millie


----------



## wilfiboy

Your breeder seems to think they are roan puppies. But signs to look for they will often have a solid white spot/ mark on the forehead, from week one around the nose/ muzzle will appear smudged, the individual pads will have a dark ring around the pink and roan spots will be evident on the tummy xx


----------

